# Zeal Eclipse SPPX



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zeal Link SPPX and Zeal Dominator SPPX*

Anyone have experience with these polarized and photochromic goggles? Interested to know if the lenses are as good as advertised and whether they're truly good for all light conditions. I thought I read somewhere that polarized lenses aren't good for low light conditions and for seeing ice patches. 

Link

Dominator


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got a pair of the eclipse SPPX. Phenomenal goggles. Great visibility and the photo chromatic is incredible. My only complaint is the lens design. Due to the frame/lens, the lens tends to pop out if you aren't careful when putting them on/off your head. It's only a problem for those that wear a helmet, but it's something to think about. If you use two hands to slide them on/off, this won't be a problem at all.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought some Detonators with the photo lens...thinkin' one lens to do it all. Didn't cut it in the flat light. I've now got two Detonators....one with a yellow and the other is Zeal's ZB-13. I don't even use the photo lens anymore. I've never had any lens "pop" out.....sounds like it isn't installed correctly. Zeals customer service has always been excellent.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> I bought some Detonators with the photo lens...thinkin' one lens to do it all. Didn't cut it in the flat light. I've now got two Detonators....one with a yellow and the other is Zeal's ZB-13. I don't even use the photo lens anymore. I've never had any lens "pop" out.....sounds like it isn't installed correctly. Zeals customer service has always been excellent.


That's what I needed to hear. If the photochromic lens doesn't truly work in all conditions, it's kind of pointless to me. I'll just stick with my I/OS.


----------

